# Amare is a Knick



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

STAT CITY


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Fantastic pick-up. We need to get a Haywood type center so our frontline can compete defensively, but Amare is a huge pick-up even just for his offense. Probably the best player we have acquired in quite a while.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> Fantastic pick-up. We need to get a Haywood type center so our frontline can compete defensively, but Amare is a huge pick-up even just for his offense. Probably the best player we have acquired in quite a while.


Probably? Yeah, I'd say so. Eddy Curry and Zach Randolph couldn't combine their talents to hold Amare's jock.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

There's a reason why the good teams all passed on Amare:

1. He's injury prone and very unlikely to last another 5 years having had micro-fracture surgery and eye surgery.

2. He's benefited immensely playing with Steve Nash who has spoon-fed him dunks and open 15 footers off of the pick and roll.

3. Up until this season and maybe last, he's never been asked to defend and it's a good thing, because he isn't very good at it.

4. Be prepared to be frustrated when he struggles to pull down double digit rebounds consistently every night.

5. He is streaky. One night he'll score 40 (against bottom tier opponents) and the next night he'll disappear and score 8 (against playoff caliber opponents).

6. He will score in bunches in D'Antoni's anti-defense system, but the Knicks will continue to lose a lot of games.

7. Should the Knicks make the playoffs (highly unlikely), Amare will probably show up for 1 out of every 5 games.


Be prepared to be pull your hair out watching a player that is capable of so much, contribute so little in every way but scoring.


----------



## Maldito21 (Jun 13, 2010)

Not officially but yeah he's a KNICK!!!! I'm excited. Great starting point. I think the Knicks knew they were a long shot to land Chris Bosh so they decided to go after the next best PF. Let the building begin!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

MichaelOFAZ said:


> There's a reason why the good teams all passed on Amare:
> 
> 1. He's injury prone and very unlikely to last another 5 years having had micro-fracture surgery and eye surgery.
> 
> ...




1. Those were 2 freak injuries. He's not injury prone. People use that too loosely. Anyone can have that happen as well their knee blown out easily. Same worry here. 

2. He was 20/9 before Nash. 25/9 with JJ as PG for half yr. 

3. This while true, he's shown better capability in help defense and block some shots. Besides, 90% NBA doesn't play D. 

4. This can be true. Last 3 yrs, he showed some more capability of having consecutive games with double digit rebounds. 

5. That's just total bull****. He's proven he can score on just about any team. Do some research. Look at his numbers vs playoff caliber teams. http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/players/3607/splits;_ylt=Al6hpxzQJ0lma49E02Myk.yxPKB4

6. Depends on who they get to play with him. The 2nd half of season proved alone when Nash wasn't healthy to take a team on his back and lead em to playoffs. 25/10 Feb 27/10 March, 26/9 in April. As you can see, he got better during the yr once he rebounded into shape.

7. This post season he was more inconsistent. But I guess you missed his whole playoff career. He's been a monster and proven playoff player.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Amare's Stats w/o Nash the last five years.
Nov 17 2006: 23 pts 10 rbs 10-18 fg
Nov 18 2006: 19 pts 12 rbs 7-11 fg
Feb 6 2007: 36 pts 9 rbs 13-22 fg
Feb 9 2007: 29 pts 13 rbs 8-19 fg
Feb 11 2007: 26 pts 10 rbs 8-19 fg
Feb 14 2007: 18 pts 13 rbs 8-18 fg
Jan 10 2008: 21 pts 14 rbs 9-19 fg
Nov 14 2008: 12 pts 5 rbs 4-11 fg
Nov 28 2008: 14 pts 6 rbs 6-10 fg
Dec 3 2008: 26 pts 4 rbs 11-19 fg
Dec 30 2008: 8 pts 4 rbs 3-6 fg (played 11 mins)
Feb 11 2009: 27 pts 6 rbs 9-21 fg
Feb 23 2010: 30 pts 9 rbs 12-20 fg


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Im excited that we got Amare. Too much money for too long? Yeah most likely, but still a nice addition. Hopfully we can get lucky for once in our history and not have this contract bite us in the butt.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Like I said in the other thread, not worth the 100M but still a very nice signing for the Knicks. There was a very real chance the Knicks got nobody this summer. So it was vital for them to land any of the top 5 players. Knicks fans now have a face to their team. Amare is one of the best offensive players in the league and that's with his reduced athleticism. 

Couple points. Amare is NOT injury prone. As OC stated, those were freak injuries. He got poked in the eye not once but TWICE which was the eye injury(and is why he wears goggles now and forever) and hisknee was nothing he did. His knee has been fine since the surgery and should be fine for the foreseeable future. Granted he might have a higher likelihood than other players to have knee problems because of the surgeries but that's not to say that is a foregone conclusion that he'll be done in 2-3 seasons. But I would be worried about how he handles not having Phoenix's training staff who again and again has proven they are the best in Professional Sports.

The one concern I would have with Amare is, despite what he likes to say in the media, the guy simple doesn't care about winning. He is about stats, and about his ego. He wants to be looked at like he's in the same group as Wade, Kobe, Lebron. And as we all know, he is not in the group. So I'd be more concerned with that aspect of his personality than with anything else. 

I've loved watching the guy every game in Phoenix. Even after he lost his Ridiculously freakish athleticism(not is just above average) he is still one of the most entertaining players in the league. I wish the Knicks didn't still have Duhtoni because if Amare had a legit defensive coach(say Tom 
Thibodeau) he has the tools to be a good defensive player.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

:laugh: what the hell is fat joe doing there?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

So what? Amare's in and Lee's probably out, so the net gain here is pretty small. Especially for the money they're giving him. Unless the Knicks do a lot more, they're still a long shot for the 8 seed.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

MichaelOFAZ said:


> There's a reason why the good teams all passed on Amare:
> 
> 1. He's injury prone and very unlikely to last another 5 years having had micro-fracture surgery and eye surgery.
> 
> ...


I don't usually make it a habit to quote myself and looking back at what I wrote I'll admit that I was a little more critical than I should have been on a couple points, but I ran across the article below that essentially sums up my points. You should read it, if you haven't already. Like Jamal Crawford, Amare will show you flashes of greatness but overtime he'll frustrate the heck out of you with inconsistent behavior and will eventually end up in D'Antoni's doghouse and will create havok in the lockeroom. In the end, the Knicks will eventually trade him (at a loss) to a team that knows that he's not a max player, but can contribute as a number 2 man and to an established organization (e.g Lakers, Spurs, Celtics) or one that knows how to build a very good team (the Bulls, Thunder, Hawks, and Magic). 

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/...-with-Mike-D'Antoni-on-New-York-Knicks-070510

I'm convinced that the Knicks just have more money than sense.


----------

